# Why is Portugal cheaper in winter?



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

I am not yet at the age where I can afford to go away for the winter, but I fancy these rallies that the C&CC do in Spain etc, as they seem quite reasonably priced.
What are they like?
However, why are sites in Portugal cheaper?
Just curious.
Thank you 8O


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I would suspect it's cheaper in Portugal at that time of year because the weather isn't as good as the Med coast of Spain.


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

Thank you, that did occur to me, but all the people in the pics seem to be smiling! Gullible or what?
Would be interested to hear experiences of campers etc.
Did not expect to get a reply so soon.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I would have said it is because the campsites are cheaper in Portugal. The weather on the Algarve can be just as good as the Med coast of Spain sometimes perhaps better, sometimes not.

JohnW


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi, we have only been on the ones in Spain and enjoy them so going again this winter. I suspect we are smiling because it beats being in UK in winter :lol: We have always been lucky with the weather it seems, some friends who go to Portugal have had very wet weather in Jan and Feb...hope this helps, hurry and join us :lol:  
Margaret


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
As said above,it is rainy this time of year.
Ted.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If you are over 60 then you can get a free Portuguese Orbitur camping card and use their campsites for less than the ACSI rate. This does make them quite cheap in winter.

However, from our experience of travelling round Portugal and Spain from January to April this year ( Santander to St Jean de Luz anti-clockwise and then back up France ), Algarve and southern Spanish campsites are packed and rather scruffy and the weather is cool and wet in much of Portugal and slightly less cool and dryer in Spain. Many of the Portuguese campsites were practically deserted and distinctly lonely !

G


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

Hawcara said:


> I am not yet at the age where I can afford to go away for the winter, but I fancy these rallies that the C&CC do in Spain etc, as they seem quite reasonably priced.
> What are they like?
> However, why are sites in Portugal cheaper?
> Just curious.
> Thank you 8O


hi hawcara. the main reason they are cheaper like Spain is supply and demand in the summer most are full in the winter they are not and if you stay for 30 days plus we get up to 50% off . i don't think the weather has a lot to play in the price even with it raining in the past years Portugal.jud


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Lonely or not we will be going to Portugal during January till the back end of March, but first a month wild camping in Spain on the way down..

We go in two Saturdays time, have a few days back home in Wakefield with the family as we will be away over Christmas, then down for the DFDS ferry on the last day of this month then follow our nose South... :wink: 

ray.


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Why is Portugal cheaper in winter*

You are right Grizzly. I am sitting on the new aire at Gale near Armacao de Pera. 5 euros with electricity and Wifi, there are just 3 vans here and we are lonely.
We stopped at the Orbitur site at Evora and the man at reception looked at my husbands passport and said as you are over 60 you get 20% off, that came to just over 12 euros with electric and not many people there either.
The sky is grey and it's chilly, forcaste says rain is due tomorrow, we did have a lovely day yesterday though. bambi2



Grizzly said:


> If you are over 60 then you can get a free Portuguese Orbitur camping card and use their campsites for less than the ACSI rate. This does make them quite cheap in winter.
> 
> However, from our experience of travelling round Portugal and Spain from January to April this year ( Santander to St Jean de Luz anti-clockwise and then back up France ), Algarve and southern Spanish campsites are packed and rather scruffy and the weather is cool and wet in much of Portugal and slightly less cool and dryer in Spain. Many of the Portuguese campsites were practically deserted and distinctly lonely !
> 
> G


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Why is Portugal cheaper in winter*



bambi2 said:


> You are right Grizzly. I am sitting on the new aire at Gale near Armacao de Pera. 5 euros with electricity and Wifi, there are just 3 vans here and we are lonely.
> We stopped at the Orbitur site at Evora and the man at reception looked at my husbands passport and said as you are over 60 you get 20% off, that came to just over 12 euros with electric and not many people there either.
> The sky is grey and it's chilly, forcaste says rain is due tomorrow, we did have a lovely day yesterday though. bambi2
> 
> ...


Hi,

Do you have the details for this Aire/Aree and Gps co-ords please.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Well, we are in Spain and it's cold and wet today. Dark grey skies and no sign of it letting up for a while yet.

We wintered in Portugal last year and it was mostly dry and warm, however that was completely different to the previous year when it rained for weeks over Christmas and New Year.

It certainly beats the UK at this time of year wherever you are!

JohnW


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Wizzo said:


> It certainly beats the UK at this time of year wherever you are!
> 
> JohnW


Probably not this year in UK ! We've not had the heating on yet as it is mild and sunny and the house temperature does not fall below 21deg C even in the middle of the night. It'll be a real shock when we have to get winter coats out. Hope it continues.

G


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Ann booked 4 rallies 5 years ago and the first one we went on we hated it, so cancelled the rest. The campsite was very near the beach and town but nothing was open, like a ghost town. The campers on it were very clicky and started drinking from 10am in the morning if the managed to get up.

We have since found out from loads of other campers the winter rallies are all about the same and sites miles from any good life.

Don't take it the wrong way there are many that love them but not for us we Don't do playing silly kids games to pass the time.

We come to Benidorm every other winter as there is so much life and everything is open even local picture house shows up to date english films all the time.

Give one a try you may like it and make loads of friends.

I now expect to get shot for my comments.

steve & ann. ------------------ teensvan (in Benidorm)


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Why is Portugal cheaper in winter*

Hi Zulurita.
The lovely lady owner of this aire just brought us a plate of fig and almond cakes as a gift, how nice!
It is called Parque da Galé www.parquedagale.com 
GPS 37°05'33.55"N/8°18'41.76"W
Hope this helps bambi2


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

teensvan said:


> Hi.
> 
> Ann booked 4 rallies 5 years ago and the first one we went on we hated it, so cancelled the rest. The campsite was very near the beach and town but nothing was open, like a ghost town. The campers on it were very clicky and started drinking from 10am in the morning if the managed to get up.
> 
> ...


hi teensvan.we are the same about rallies we like to do our own thing and for those that like the rallies they seem to enjoy themselves and good luck to them it would not do for us all to be the same .jud


----------



## camperman101 (Oct 8, 2006)

Hawcara said:


> I am not yet at the age where I can afford to go away for the winter, but I fancy these rallies that the C&CC do in Spain etc, as they seem quite reasonably priced.
> What are they like?
> However, why are sites in Portugal cheaper?
> Just curious.
> Thank you 8O


hi 
we were in portugal in august before coming across to spain and our experience is that sites were much cheaper than Spain even in the summer months


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

bambi2

Can you check you GPS. I think its the one below. Sorry if I'm wrong.

37° 5'33.70"N 8°18'42.86"W


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Why is Portugal cheaper than Spain*

Hi Nora and Neil.
This is very confusing as we were given the information here from the owner, she gave us 2 pieces of information and they were different to one another.My husband has now gone on his GPS and came up with the following, there are 3 different formats..
The first one is the one you used..... N37.09264° W008.31157°
second format....N 37°05.558' W008°18.694'
Third format....N 37°05'33.5" W008°18'41.6"
So hope this helps as anyone who visits here is made very welcome, there is no sign at the end of the road as the lady tells us she is waiting for permission to put one up. bambi2


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*Spain/Portugal*

If you want warm weather and cheap campsites to overwinter then you really should give Morocco a try. Campsites £5/night diesel 60p litre! This is the start of our second winter in Morocco and can't recommend the place enough. Get the vicariousbooks book 'camping morocco' and give it a go.!
Loads of french/germans but very few Brits.

Neil and Debs

ps I have no connection to vicariousbooks. It is just one of the clearest and most accurate camping guides I have used.


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Spain/Portugal*

Hi Neil and Debs.
See you soon Morocco is our next stop!
Can't wait! bambi2


NeilandDebs said:


> If you want warm weather and cheap campsites to overwinter then you really should give Morocco a try. Campsites £5/night diesel 60p litre! This is the start of our second winter in Morocco and can't recommend the place enough. Get the vicariousbooks book 'camping morocco' and give it a go.!
> Loads of french/germans but very few Brits.
> 
> Neil and Debs
> ...


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Why is Portugal cheaper in winter*



bambi2 said:


> Hi Zulurita.
> The lovely lady owner of this aire just brought us a plate of fig and almond cakes as a gift, how nice!
> It is called Parque da Galé www.parquedagale.com
> GPS 37°05'33.55"N/8°18'41.76"W
> Hope this helps bambi2


Thanks very much. I have also noted Nora+Neils co-ords as well and your other ones.


----------

